# A few saltwater species



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

I am looking to start a saltwater tank to mimic one my buddy has set up at the LFS. The fish aI plan to put in are: 1 porcupine puffer, 1 or 2 Triggers, and possibly a moray eel. The puffers are cool as hell, and my buddy says divers have to look out for triggers more than sharks. My question is, do any of you's have any experience wqith these fish? Any thoughts/suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice collection if you decide to go with those fish...what kind of triggers,eel and puffer were you look into getting?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I had a moray eel once - it was not in saltwater though.

nice choices, but I do not know anything about them - sorry, but thePACK can help


----------

